# iso iec 20000 OR Six sigma green belt



## santnair (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi,

Can anyine suggest which certification will have more value in Australian job market, I am a PMP certified PM:
1) ISO/IEC 20000 
or
2) ASQ SIX SIGMA GREEN BELT 

Thanks


----------

